# Flextile products



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with Flextile Ltd. products?
http://www.flextile.net/

Supplier starting carrying their products in addition to Laticrete's. What really caught my eye was liquid membrane for $135/5.28 gallon.
Thanks


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

never heard of them but there's a lot out there I don't know. So your distributor will stock both? Some distributors just get as many lines as they can just so they can be "their local distributor" no matter if it makes sense or not.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah they stock almost all Laticrete products and now are carrying most of Flextile's also. Didn't make sense to me.


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

I have been using Flextile quite a bit lately. I really like their 066 Flexlite for mortar and their ColourMax Urethane grout. Their Flexilastic 1000 is a good crack isolation membrane. I have used about 1000 sq ft and like it.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

Where in Wisconsin are you? Tom Brodersen from KateLo in Plymouth has excellent product knowledge and he is a fun guy. Tell him Jeff Engebretson told you to call.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

I have played around with the WP 900 liquid but have not used it on a project. Very similar to hydroban, but way cheaper.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Just outside Milwaukee. The 900 is what got me interested. Way cheaper than Hydro ban is an understatement. Does it dry quickly?
Is the grout comparable to Quartz Lock2? QL is all i use and since no one locally carries it, i need to order it.


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

goneelkn said:


> Just outside Milwaukee. The 900 is what got me interested. Way cheaper than Hydro ban is an understatement. Does it dry quickly?
> Is the grout comparable to Quartz Lock2? QL is all i use and since no one locally carries it, i need to order it.


The dry time on their Technical Data Sheet for WP900 is accurate at 1-2hrs. 

I find the ColourMax is comparable to QL 2. Flextile is owned by Olympia, which owns Kate-Lo. I get Flextile from Kate-Lo, but they do not stock ColourMax in Plymouth. It takes 2-3weeks to get. I just finished a house and went through 8 buckets of the grout. I liked it. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

goneelkn said:


> Just outside Milwaukee. QL is all i use and since no one locally carries it, i need to order it.


You can't get ql in the milwaukee area? lowes/menards have gone to the tec stuff, but no tile stores carry it? Used to be no matter where you were at in the country, you couln't take a step w/o tripping over ql.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

No one i can find carries it. Dal might, but i had a bunch of problems with them years ago and won't go back.


----------

